# Overheating..?



## twitchy8 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure where to put this post but it seems to me people that overclock would be familiar with overheating & core temps. My new alienware 15x laptop has a very loud fan that sounds like its not working quite right. Not really a click but it kinda... rumbles? i guess? So i got speedfan to see if it could figure out the problem but all it gave me was the computer's temps. 4 of them (all the cpu) are on fuego which seems bad.. i guess. Do i need a new heatsink already? heres a snip of the speedfan reading...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Rather download and use HWMonitor to check system temps, as Speedfan is rarely accurate with temps.


----------



## twitchy8 (Dec 15, 2011)

think i found it... still looks kinda bad


----------



## twitchy8 (Dec 15, 2011)

maxing 70-79 now across all cores without even running a game


----------



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Laptops have a tendency to run higher but that does seem a little high, none of the vents are blocked? Sit it on a board not a pillow... I'm overclocked from 3.4 to 4.4ghz and my temps don't even touch yours (35c)... Sounds like it could be a fault, as you said it was new I would return it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try blowing out any dust with compressed air to see if help.

laptops get hot more than desktops because the cooling is not efficient enough.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Temperature wise, higher temperatures such as that is to be expected. If you stress tested it using something like Prime95 you could easily overheat and crash your laptop, but shouldn't on a desktop. On a desktop the heat is dissipated right off the CPU, while on a laptop the space is a lot more cramped, and the heat has to conduct along the copper to the side of your laptop where the fan will blow cool it off. I've crashed my laptop by overheating it before the heat could even get half way down the copper.

In the case of the fan, as the temperature climbs the fan should increase in speed. But to remain quiet it will only go as fast as it needs to. To hear the fan go faster you could always run Prime95 for brief periods of time to hear how it sounds to you. It should be noisy, but it should otherwise be quite smooth. If you want to, you can compare it against the fan noise of another laptop under full load as well. You never know, the bearings on your fan might not be as aligned or smooth as it should be. Or it isn't designed to be as quiet as you want it to be, which would be acceptable with gaming or high end laptops.


----------

